# “Practice” Ammo



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

I have about a hundred rounds of 9mm plastic from Simple Shot.

I like it because it's easy to find if it jumps out of the catch box and if I shoot it indoors, it's less likely to shatter things...

I use a lot of clay ammo outside when I'm shooting without an ammo trap, but it's unsuitable for indoors as it shatters and turns to powder.

I also have some felt balls to shoot at my niece and nephews when they're getting out of hand.

Is there any other ammo out there somewhere between the two? Not too hard and not too soft, about 9mm, at least as heavy as the plastic and in a bright, easy to find color?

I might try rolling up and baking some Fimo, but that stuff is pretty expensive...


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

You know what I use, even in my classroom at school.......cut up pink erasers. They work well, and they hit pretty hard but bounce off of stuff and don't break it.


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

HOW DO YOU CUT THOSE BASTARDS!?!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

utility knife


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Wax bullets work great. Sot yet firm. Use a 9mm empty case to cut them our or just order 1,000 of them and be done with it.Might even find a way to have 9mm round wax balls.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Gummy bears - maybe rig up some light bands from #64 rubber bands.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Marbles a dollar, a bag at the dollar store!


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

10mm marbles. Big enough for proper hold and heavy enough for some punch.


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Guys, I need something that WONT make a mess and/or hurt someone while being shot INSIDE.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Honestly I haven't found anything that can be shot indoors safely.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm telling you. The pink erasers are great. At about 8m-10m they are great. If ya miss they just bounce around. Now if you squared up and directly shot a window that would be a problem but otherwise not at all. I shoot them in my classroom at school, no worries at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pluto41 (Aug 3, 2015)

I practise with peas. They sell some here in the North Netherlands in convenience stores and they are called "Dik Trom". They are about twice the size of regular peas. From what i just read on the Internet these peas have been found back in a Genetic bank in 2012 and some farmers got them into market again. For outdoor practise they are also great as they leave no footprint on the environment. Picture: https://www.friese-producten.nl/dik-trom-erwten.html


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I shoot Daisy Red BBs that I bought at Walmart in a jar of 5,000. They don't bounce out of my catch box and the few that do are easy to spot on the carpet. They are plastic and I don't think they would break anything. Still wouldn't shoot towards anyone with them.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

22 grain air soft bbs but will leave a welt I use my Sling shot in air soft war I have a better range than most of the air soft guns .


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I saw these a while ago and wondered if they would be ok for indoor shooting.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012F830LA/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1CJYUL7P8IS90&colid=3TEW64A7E2PSA

These ones are 12mm but I did see 9mm listed.


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> I saw these a while ago and wondered if they would be ok for indoor shooting.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012F830LA/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1CJYUL7P8IS90&colid=3TEW64A7E2PSA
> These ones are 12mm but I did see 9mm listed.


THIS IS WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR!!! I'm ordering some and will let y'all know how they turn out!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

The erasers sound like a good idea. I would spend my time finding a source and how to cut them efficiently and go for it.

Do you have any small critters that might eat them? They're probably too small for most dogs but I can see cats chasing them around and eating them which would not be good if you liked the cat. If you have chickens they will definitely eat them but I doubt that it would hurt them much.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

TARDIS Tara said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > I saw these a while ago and wondered if they would be ok for indoor shooting.
> ...


Haha, hope they work ok!


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Well, I especially like that if my dog finds one (or a dozen) and eats it, the worst thing that’ll happen is festive poo.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Gobstoppers


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Tried candy of all sorts. Ended up sticky AND expensive.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Let us know how the silicone beads work when you get them. They sound good but the are expensive.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wasp does plastic in a few weights around 10mm... The beads are a cool idea.

I personally use 6mm (heavyweight) airsoft plastic bb's


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

This is what i use indoors,dried peas or dried chick peas,ok at about 7-8 metres,i have also got some blind baking balls which are a bit harder and can also be used outdoors but i can get 2000 9.5mm steels for £16 which is pretty good,one think i have noticed is that it can take you a bit to get used to your normal outdoor ammo when you have used the lighter stuff indoors


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

peppermack said:


> I'm telling you. The pink erasers are great. At about 8m-10m they are great. If ya miss they just bounce around. Now if you squared up and directly shot a window that would be a problem but otherwise not at all. I shoot them in my classroom at school, no worries at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Wow. Wish I'd had you as a teacher, sounds like it would've been really interesting. :rofl:


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I like to keep things lively I was at a fellow ssf members house last night and he turned me on to rubber paintballs. I'm gonna order some, they are awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Nerf just started making this stuff. It's great unless you miss your ammo trap-then it bounces everywhere.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tardis - how big are they?


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

About the size of a quarter. Say 20mm or so.


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

OK, got in the 9mm and 12mm silicone beads from Amazon.

First impressions:
Great colors
Easy to pick up and hold
Slightly more substantial than equivalent plastic
If shot at a can, there is a nice "ping"
If shot at a hard target, the suckers bounce right out of the catch box
My small dog will retrieve them
I have to say I like them and will probably be buying more, but in larger diameters.









Here's a 12mm silicone bead next to a piece of plastic ammo from SimpleShot


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

I am such an idiot.

Get the 12mm and use the butt end of a Sharpie Marker to push two standard B.B.s into either end of the stringing hole.

Ads just enough weight and fills the holes.

Still bounces if it hits something hard, but drops like a rock if used on a foam target.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Idiot????? I think the word you were looking for is Genius.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I buy bounce ball at the dollar store, they make great slingshot ammo.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1840]
[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1838]


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Blue Raja said:


> Gummy bears - maybe rig up some light bands from #64 rubber bands.


I saw you've already tried candy just thought I'd tell this one: I once bulk bought a few of my favorite candies as I was going to be watching a friend's house for a week. Well mid-week I got into my stash. I was initially pissed to find that one of my bags of gummy bears had somehow gone the HARDEST kind of stale I have ever seen. I'm talking candle wax hard. I loaded one up in my pocket hunting catty and shot a pop can at 5 paces - pass through. Ever since I've always wanted to try to shoot a small pest with one. I kept a few and they're even harder now lol...

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

BB's pushed in the holes of the silicone beads is a genius idea.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I forgot I also like densely rolled tin foil balls. They flatten on hard surfaces and still put the sting on a pop can. Load the centre's if you want more whack. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those beads might whistle a bit. That would be cool!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Those beads might whistle a bit. That would be cool!


I always thought if you could perfect a round like that they would sell like hot cakes to plinkers. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

My grandson received the Nerf gun & balls for his 9th birthday. All of us grabbed slingshots and after informal practice, started shooting each other! We shot cans off our hands, our heads, chased each other around, we laughed our tails off.

They are a medium density foam, dimpled like a golf ball and fly really straight even with heavy bands. If your clothing is tight where they hit, they give you a good smarting smack but still fun. I don't know what the family member paid but retail was $18 for 50!!

These are like .75. It's about the perfect size and I would say you could shoot anything but the TV. Give you an idea, we set up a spray paint plastic cap and demolished in in one shot, so they pack some power, Will go through a foam plate, with no problem,

crush the side of beverage can, but I doubt they will go through cardboard. Will keep an eye out for silicone beads. -CD


----------



## antonscot (Dec 6, 2015)

I use 8mm fishing attractor beads, fluorescent yellow. Accurate enough when used with light bands. I use single strand 1632. Found more fliers with larger beads.
Hit a 2inch target 4/5 times at 20ft indoor.

10 mm steel would make it 5/5

Note relative nubee.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Welcome antonscot. We are glad to have you join the discussion. Sounds like you have a lot to contribute.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

5/8 Gumball is my go to.for.inside shooting ... but I also shoot 7/16 steel hehe

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

9mm plastic good :violin:


----------

